# Barista express extremely slow pulling



## Rollo316 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi I have a sage barista express and two days ago my machine has suddenly started pulling shots extremely slow, it takes it a while before it starts to drip. At first I thought my group head was blocked but when I run the machine with no coffee the water pours our fine with and without the portafilter attached. Next I thought my beans where too old so I tried fresher beans and the issue was still there. I've also tried changing my bean size and grind size with no success with my single wall double basket size. The only time I managed to get it pouring quickly is when I used the single sized basket at 9g beans.
I don't understand what I'm doing wrong as I said the machine was working perfectly 2 days ago and now I can't pull a coffee using my double single walled basket, any ideas on what I'm doing wrong??

Thanks


----------



## NagBeanz (Apr 2, 2021)

Same thing has literally happened to me. Did you find out what was causing issue?


----------

